# Abu Dhabi Rentals



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Are they really as hard to come by as people are saying? I'm looking at a possible allowance as high as 150,000 dirhams/annually. I'm told by some that it's nearly impossible to by a decent and centrally located 2-3 bedroom flat. Is this really the case? What are all those ads in The Gulf News-bait and switch?


----------

